# September Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Mate I swear I'm not jerkin your chain!! their was defiantly a waterfall and rapids here last week.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

The guide said he would give us a discount if we carried there feed troth's, bl##dy heck there almost big enough to use as kayaks!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

The bloke on the camel shouts " i said take me to the calamari, not the bloody KALAHARI"
Bilby.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ships of the desert


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

> "The wife said I loved my yak way to much. Guess she was right."


You just cannot separate us, we do everything together.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

"It looks like the tides coming in now"


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I said to bring your Camelbacks, not arrive on the camels back !


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, those camels sure do drink a lot..... what are we gonna do now?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

When i signed up for the mothership kayak trip, I didn't think they meant ships of the desert...


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

This wasn't quite what I was expecting when you said we should check out the camel toe at the beach before going for a surf.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

In search of Lowrance of Arabia.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Kevlar said:


> In search of Lowrance of Arabia.


Ooooh, I like that one. lol.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

get the camel back kayak you said, easy to paddle you said. Didn't say anything about the cost of feed did you


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I know I'm not 50 posts yet but...

- "Spoils of war: Camel-back gladiators take Optimus Prime's thumbs"

- Camel on right turns to camel on left and says "Harry, if I trample these two idiots right now... how long do you recon it would take to paddle one of those things to Mexico?"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you sure it's meant to start today Noah ?


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

This will add to the kayak debate - paddle, pedal or hump.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bloody global warming, finding a launch site gets harder and harder.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

shits of the desert


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I said 'Rapids' not 'Rabid'!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this is gonna be a great christmas card, come on set the camera down and get in the shot, it only works with 3 of us


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Get that Paddle outa me nose!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

is that a pair of black hobie fins in the distance?

no , i think its just a mirage.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Ships of the desert ha, the yak responds better and it dosent spit.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The rarely mentioned "Two Prize Idiots" thought that Mary and Joseph may have been into paddle sports.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

One vulture hovering overhead, said to his mate, My new Humminbird is great, looks like a sand bottom, two big arches and bait balls that look like kayaks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRIZfOkAABXfgAAQQIcAEAAxGAA/79+gIACEGplPJNNMp6elGCNqNqDVNPNSGTRkAAaFKi4sw5CF6vZR9vpqqvbgGhEkMjZKdYOap0jzqloJVHDxKY9n+BvuXyOFQH2mJO2nah9qPIiehQYd5zQna4OnAYzaK3vdNkmFLYfXlI1FtKmgaoslBjYAv4u5IpwoSAkMvnSA


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

"Mate, by the way theyr'e looking at us you'd think they'd never seen two blokes carrying kayaks on their camels with flowers round their necks."
"Yeh mate, must be the flowers."


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

these new yak trolleys are great, but stowing them in the hatch is a bit of a bugger...


----------



## JakeJ (Aug 31, 2008)

" You know, I think your GPS is a bit off..."


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

All I read of the brochure was "A fantastic trip, living off of what you can catch and enjoying the sights from the vantage of the elevated ship...." 
I signed up and packed all my fishing gear + yak.
When I got home I read the rest of the brochure "ships of the desert as we trek across the dry earth"
Drat. No fishing.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

"Scottie C and Mate submit their entrance to the "how far would you go" competition to the wrong thread"


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm... Maybe we should have stopped and turned left at the sign saying "All Yakkers, Turn Here"?


----------



## bowline73 (Apr 3, 2009)

FazerPete said:


> This wasn't quite what I was expecting when you said we should check out the camel toe at the beach before going for a surf.


It's gonna be hard to beat this one....pure GOLD.

Still chuckling :lol:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

What time did you say high tide was again?


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

I know you said we'd have to hump our yaks a ways , but this is ridiculous!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Who pulled the plug ?!!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

9 out of 10 men who have tried camels, prefer women !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

And now Bill and Ben are wondering if being so rude to the booking agent really was the best approach


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Pre season training for the Egytian National Kayak Water Polo team was looking a bit tough, and hopes of hosting the final series this year didn't look good.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn...I can only find ONE rod holder!


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

How big is this bloody beach?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

" so your wife's a travel agent is she "


----------



## isaiahjames (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought you said they were only going to drink till there humps filled up boy was i wrong


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Mirage drives are sooo yesterday


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Middle East Jousting :lol: :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

"Get to the fishing spot in comfort he said" "My Ar*e"


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

The saying is "You can lead a horse to water...". In case you hadn't noticed... we're riding bl**dy camels.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Look, I'm sure they said the Great Inland Sea was just behind that big Ayers Rock thingy.

Cheers
Georgia ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"i guess it's a beach launch then"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaLkw5EAAArXgAAQQIEAIBCAPu/e4CAASKnqeQR6jT1ManpHqETTEJiYQwTBBuArNqxxR+xiUtTMkfzflc7ZWCaS9SCidCnhwYEyN5m82i5qaPc81QCqujLFIY/rgHkqAQR27gu5IpwoSFFyYciA


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

don't you hate it when sand gets between your camel toes


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Felix, I did say that getting humped and going for a paddle would be sweet, but dude......


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't care if they put these Lei's round our neck, I'm telling you, this ain't Maui.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

'Course we brought bait... what do ya think we're sittin on?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

We may not catch anything, but I'm sure this will get us into the caption comp.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Bugger! forgot the rods in the car.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Mister, I think I'm allergic to this PFD you gave me...and are you sure this is the way to the Valley of the Kingies???


----------



## ufish2 (Sep 13, 2009)

mate i was going to say it a while back, but i think ur mates having us on.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Lucky we got these camels, as I hear they get some big tides around here!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

as far as fish go, this spot is a bloody desert


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok so we've been walking across this beach for 3 days now. Wheres the freaking water?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

How far will we go???? Mate, we are shoeins for those casio watches.............


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks HOBIE SPORTS of GOSFORD, if only my fishing was as _classy_ as my one liners.

;-)


----------

